# Rubber Nose or common pleco...



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

How can I tell the difference? I purchased 2 plecos for my 55 today I went to my really good LFS in search of bristle nose but they were out so I got what was labled as a rubber nose and I just want to make sure I was not sold the wrong ones because I do not want them to out grow the tank.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Can you post a pic?


Hi there sorry it tool so long but I finally managed to get a couple of what I think will be decent pics tonight I will upload them to my pc tomorrow because I do not have it with me tonight. They have white on the very tips of their tails and I have never seen a common or any other pleco with white tips on their tail.


----------

